# Just one blush: Sunbasque, Peachykeen or Peachtwist?



## Lauudd (Dec 26, 2009)

Tomorrow I'm buying a new blush from MAC but I don't know which one to choose... Sunbasque, peachykeen or peachytwist?... 
My skin tone is like lindsay lohans.
Which one would you choose in my place?


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Dec 26, 2009)

i have peachykeen and i love it!  i used to use sunbasque and its really dark compared to peachykeen..also peachykeen has more pink to it.  if you're skintone is similar to lindsay lohan i'd recommend peachykeen.  i'm NC40 so i could wear either one.


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 26, 2009)

Peachykeen!


----------



## jazmatazz (Dec 27, 2009)

Another vote for Peachykeen!


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 27, 2009)

I love Sunbasque. It's a peach with a subtle terracotta undertone. I think it's sooo pretty
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If you'd rather have a pink undertoned peach then def go for Peachykeen.


----------



## moonlit (Dec 27, 2009)

sunbasque for me


----------



## Susanne (Dec 27, 2009)

I LOVE Sunbasque! My fave blushes from MAC.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 27, 2009)

I'd go with Sunbasque. I think it's more versatile.


----------



## Lauudd (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanksss for the recommendations! I ended buying the Peachykeen blush and I'm totally in love with it! I'll probably buy the sunbaque one in the future..


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 31, 2009)

sunbasque is one of my fave peachy blushes! if you use a light hand it won't go on too dark if you are fair skinned. perhaps i should look into peachykeen though seeing you guys rec it so much!


----------



## ChloeCariad (Jan 4, 2010)

I wouldve said Peachykeen too!


----------



## kittykit (Jan 5, 2010)

Peachykeen for me too


----------



## iluvmac (Jan 5, 2010)

I LOVE Peachtwist. Very similar to Sunbasque, IMO.


----------

